# Enlarger Exposure Timer



## sarahann (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi, I have a Durst M 305 Colour enlarger, that I will be using for black and white processing. Could anybody recommend a enlarger exposure timer compatible to mine? ( a reasonable price £0-30) ). Also where to buy one from ? if anybody is selling one? Thanks!

:thumbup:​


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 5, 2009)

google "calumet", closest to you is Manchester, they'll be able to supply one but don't know prices, or go ebay.


----------



## coreduo (Jun 7, 2009)

ProcessMaster II

www.rhdesigns.co.uk

Just read it today in Black and White Photography magazine


----------



## DSPhotography (Jun 7, 2009)

I just grabbed a GraLab 300 analog timer from eBay that works flawlessly for around $30 US. However you're across the pond, so you'd need one of a different voltage/plug, correct? I would still suggest eBay, but I'm not sure how easily you could find one with a European plug. Can't hurt to look though, since the most inexpensive timers with enlarging outlets I've seen elsewhere run over $125 US.

Edit: Don't know if this is what you're looking for exactly, but: http://cgi.ebay.com/German-photo-en...66:2|39:1|72:1234|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------

